# Amphibious ATV



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I was thinking about buying one for hunting. Has anyone ever owned and how did you like it? Also did you buy one with snow tracks?

http://www.argoatv.com/recreational/rec ... 8zKmoII%3d


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I've never owned one, nor do I know anyone with one, but I can tell you up at an ice fishing contest two years ago on Viva Naugton ATV's could not travel in the deep snow but one of those things could go like a raped ape. It was fun to watch it go. It even pulled some atv guys up a hill when the fishing contest was over.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

A friend of mine has one, they do just what they are made for, that said just like the hard core jeeps, they are horrible for anything other than really rough crap, they feel every bump on the road and handle not so well. He does not have the tracks, but it does pretty well in the snow just like BB said.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Jim Shockey uses them, so they must be the coolest things ever.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

My inlaws had two Coots about 15 years ago. They looked identical to those in the website, but only the front part and six wheels. They said nothing could stop them, they would climb straight up a hill to the point that it was dangerous. They also did well in water, but that always makes you nervous.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

We have a max IV with a track. http://www.maxatvs.com/

It works "ok". I researched and tested the hell out of several, including the Argo when we were in the market several years ago. I've found that these types of vehicles are better suited for flatter terrain than we have here in Utah. These days, The Max stays parked pretty much year round.


----------

